# Pork Roast / acrid smell?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I bought a 5 # pork butt roast & BIL cooked it for Sunday dinner yesterday. When we pulled in the yard, we thought something was burning. There was a really heavy acrid burnt smell...had to go home and shower off/wash the clothes, it was that bad.

The roast tasted fine (was not burnt), but BIL said the acrid smell was because the roast was probably from a breeding age boar. I've seen references to boar taint, I assumed that was a heavy, musky, gamey taste.

So, what caused the acrid smell? (It wasn't spill-over in the oven - we ruled that out!)


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Without smelling it, I don't know. But Ive had boar taint meat and it smells unpleasant while it cooks. To me, it tasted just fine, if you could get past the smell. The smell is bad, not the taste.


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

To me boar taint smells like a man that has been doing heavy labor without deodorant.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I had one of those and could not stand to cook it it smelled so bad


----------

